

Italian Wikipedia shut down - coldarchon
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/10/italian-wikipedia-shuts-down-in-protest-of-wiretap-act/246180/
Today, unfortunately, the very pillars on which Wikipedia has been built - neutrality, freedom, and verifiability of its contents - are likely to be heavily compromised by paragraph 29 of a law proposal, also known as "DDL intercettazioni" (Wiretapping Act).<p>This proposal, which the Italian Parliament is currently debating, provides, among other things, a requirement to all websites to publish, within 48 hours of the request and without any comment, a correction of any content that the applicant deems detrimental to his/her image.<p>Unfortunately, the law does not require an evaluation of the claim by an impartial third judge - the opinion of the person allegedly injured is all that is required, in order to impose such correction to any website.<p>http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Comunicato_4_ottobre_2011
======
fbnt
The situation here is getting more and more anachronistic each day, they are
this close to make me seriously angry. The country is run by a mass of greedy,
corrupt, paranoid, elderly individuals with chronic sexual disorders who
completely lost touch with reality. And the italian equivalent of 'joe the
plumber' isn't that much of a good person either. I can trust no one anymore.

I don't really know how to deal with all this. Maybe we should outsource our
parliament. We should really hire people from other countries to do the job.
Don't worry, the pay is really good, the weather is fine, and you'll always
have good food for lunch. Sit in our parliament, you make the laws that helps
us grow as a decent developed country while making sure that the justice
system works well, and we'll follow them.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I proposed to a friend that maybe Italy isn't ready to be an adult country yet
- it needs a foster parent to hold its hand for a little while. He recommended
Germany, but I pointed out that it didn't work out quite so well last time.

~~~
fbnt
I was thinking more about Norway, the Netherlands or some scandinavian
countries.. I understand your concern with Germany, we're quite some different
countries now btw :)

~~~
deleo
I'd like to see the Scandinavian countries dealing with the mafia... no, not
the one you see in movies that cuts horses' heads, but the one that blows up
motorways.

------
juliano_q
I live in Brazil and was hired to work for a company in 2009 and they sent me
for a project lasting 2 months in Rome. I was impressed about how the people
in general and specially the women hated Berlusconi. And he is still there
today.

~~~
VladRussian
Putin in Russia publicly stated that Berlusconi critics are just really
envious of Berlusconi (yea, one more thing i too well understand, yet not
proud, about my old country)

------
blackiron
There are more represive laws in countries like venezuela and cuba.. and
Wikipedia has not done anything like this there. Oh i forgot, everything a
leftist government does is OK.

~~~
philwelch
There's only one Spanish Wikipedia, there isn't a Venezuelan Spanish Wikipedia
or a Cuban Spanish Wikipedia.

------
ars
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3072800>

~~~
coldarchon
to my excuse, from the 30 topics on the first page 28 were about Steve Jobs,
on the following pages it was similar ..

------
kidmenot
It's working, now.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Wikipedia, or the Italian government?

~~~
kidmenot
Hehe, wikipedia, of course.

The only way to fix the Italian government would be the equivalent of a 'make
mrproper', so to speak.

~~~
sliverstorm
I prefer 'dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda'

~~~
kidmenot
Whatever you want, as long as it works.

Personally, I think that some kind of 'civil disorder' will happen sometime in
the not-so-far future. Not that I would like it, but I fear it's inevitable if
things keep getting worse like they're doing now (and have constantly been
doing for the past decades).

